# Largest Tinc Clutch size? 15 eggs from Patricias today!



## Chicago Frog Man (Mar 5, 2009)

I have gotten a variety of clutches from different Tincs ranging from as few as 2 eggs all the way up to a largest for me, 15 eggs from a pair of WC Patricias. What is the largest clutch size you have gotten from a Tinc pair?


----------



## Darren Meyer (May 22, 2004)

I have a picture on my wall of 30 good cobalt eggs from 1 pair .They did that a few times . Most of the time it's in the teens .
Happy frogging , 
Darren


----------



## Chicago Frog Man (Mar 5, 2009)

Wow! 30 eggs! I'm amazed. I thought most clutches for tincs were between 4-12, at least in my experience. You must be doing something right Darren!


----------



## Darren Meyer (May 22, 2004)

That's was from my "Giant" coblats . The pair is exceptionally large . So I don't know if was me that did something right , I believe it has more to do with genetics .... with me playing a small part with diet and housing . 
Happy frogging , 
Darren


----------



## laylow (Apr 6, 2009)

I thought my cobalts were giant but the biggest clutch i've seen is 9. They've only laid 5 clutches they are very new to breeding so i hope that number will climb.


----------



## Chicago Frog Man (Mar 5, 2009)

This was the first clutch I got from the Patricias, I've had them maybe 6 months, and they are a wild caught pair. I started thinking I had 2 females because they are both huge frogs, male just as big as the female, but he had big toepads too. At least I know with this first clutch of 15 eggs it's a pair! Maybe they will improve on that number in the future?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

i had a captive bred pair of cobalts that laid 22 eggs about a year ago.


----------



## ESweet (Apr 13, 2009)

I've had a few in the twenties, but that is pretty rare.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

I have 2 pairs of Matecho that lay 2-3 eggs at most..... to help keep the price up

Stingy frogs.....


----------



## Topete (Sep 27, 2009)

sorry to bump!

but i got a clutch that to me was pretty amazing.. 16 good eggs i hope they keep up the good work.. i mean damn i was used to 3 to 7 eggs....


----------

